# Which quad?



## txjustin (Jun 3, 2009)

Alright guys, I'm probably gonna get a used quad or SxS for hunting. Hunting/ranch riding will be the primary purpose. I doubt I'll ever "mud" it. 

I'd like a little power, but doesn't have to be too much. Maybe 400-800cc? I want something relatively reliable, which by that I mean by reputation. 

Alternatively, I may opt for a SxS, but I have a hard time envisioning spending >$7k for a hunting vehicle. 


Help a brotha out!!


----------



## Bull Fish (Nov 15, 2006)

I bought my first ranger for $3k a couple of years ago. 03' 500. It has almost 1100 hours on it now with zero issues since I have had it. Mine belonged to a farmer/ rancher from angleton. Watch Craigslist close and you can find some good deals from time to time.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Sounds like you need a good used Grizzly 700, they are out there 4-6k range


----------



## FishNFul (Apr 27, 2010)

I have a Honda rincon 680 4x4 in camo ive been thinking of selling for 5k low hours and low miles, text if interested 832-584-0797 i can email more pics


----------

